# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  هالخ ـلفيآت شو حويون =}

## خربشآت

*

طبعآ آنقطع الحج ـي نت ، وآبتلشنـآآ مـآآآره

شفنآ المدعوسآآآت في الملفآآت ،،

وطم بحمد الله شوف هالخلفيآت الحويون ،،



***

**


**


*تلعبوآ وتفسوآ ع ـليهوم بالع ـآآفية 

*

----------


## ابو شيخ

مشكورر
رووعه
يسلم يدك
ما قصررت
تقبل
مروري

----------

